# Pale and proud?? LOL!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Sooo I have noticed several threads dedicated to those dazzling red heads in the past...and am a little put out that the blonde beauties haven't had a thread dedicated to them yet...so here it is...*post pics of your beautiful blondies!!*


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That muddy picture of blondie Tilly is hillarious bc she looks so pleased about it.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I know...she dug that mud pit herself and she is bloomin well proud of it!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

HAHAHA! Tilly is trying to be DARKER! 

She's wonderful!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Yeah, she's always wanted to be a chocolate lab...its her ambition


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Blondies too, but soaking wet.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh fabulous, the wetter the better!!! I lurve your doggies...such lookers!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's my blondie:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Idea! I Think Blonds are Beautiful Too!! Tilly is one of my Favorites!! She does look kinda proud of all the extra decorations she has on doesn't she!! TeeHee!

I wanna see Tom here too!

Not trying to steal this, but Pale And Proud makes me think of these Pic's...Not a Golden, but Tailer's Best Friend is a Proud White Dog...American Bull Dog, Krissy.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

*a lot of blond moments*

Here is Honey.Not exactly pale or red,but she does have a lot of "blond" moments.LOL


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's Maddie - I love the color of her ears and how they're all crimpy.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's Penny.. proud she made de MUD!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is my English Cream!


















And with her buddy Benson!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

My Blonde beauty


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

My Blond bombshells 
Oliver







Gabby







the three amigos







Oliver


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

cham said:


> My Blonde beauty


Look at those melty, dreamy eyes!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

One of my past, old, foster girls, another Willow...she was an absolute doll.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What beauties all these dogs are....

Here are my babies, blonde and beautiful!!!!

Izzie at 4 weeks









Izzie now (21 months)









Obi about 10 weeks









Obi now (3 this November)









The way they were meant to be...










ENOUGH SAID!!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

OMG Tanya, I LOVE that photo!!!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah my beautiful Blond!


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

This is the BEST, funniest, natural pic i have seen what a clever girl knowing how good mud packs are for you lol


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Emma, I cant believe Tilly dug such a great BIG hole. Not only that she laid in it! How funny.
I love the blondes and they deserve a good thread like this. It's a great picture of her, by the way.
This was my beautiful blonde and she so deserves to be in this thread despite no longer being with us. This is another pic of her taken 3 days before she died. She did have some colour when she was younger but lost it in her golden years!!


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Here'smy blonde beauty x x














Pale and very proud! lol


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gypsy,sadly deceased!.The only blond girl,I loved!
2nd one is Titus'Mom!!.L


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's my blonde...


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of Lily!


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW!!! This thread was a great idea,I love all the pics.Again,the date in the last one is wrong,thats the default date:no:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

tanyac said:


> What beauties all these dogs are....
> 
> Here are my babies, blonde and beautiful!!!!
> 
> ...


OMG, that's too funny


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is my two blonde girls Spice and Peanut. RIP sweeties


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

"Pale and Proud--Laugh Out Loud!" Very cute thread!


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's Murphy...he certainly has 'blonde moments' 

He's gone from this









to this


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh I luuurve that picture of Murphy all grown up, he looks so handsome...that is a real proper retriever pose!!!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Here's a couple of Shelby--my blondie!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Pale and proud??*

Here's my angel Cody, Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge. In his dotage, he was as pale as an "English Creme"


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Pale and proud??*

Here's my granddog, Casco. He's definitely a blondie and is the smaller ones in the photos with Finn.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our boys looked blonder before their faces got white!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Great idea. You all have some great looking dogs and some darn funny pics!

Here are a couple of Zoe.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love all the colors, but have to admit that blonds are my favorite! There are a lot of GReat photos in this thread.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is my blondie! And yes, I have posted this pic before, I just can't upload new ones (yet!)

cheers


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Debles said:


> Our boys looked blonder before their faces got white!


Another excellent picture by deb! There all sitting there real nice


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

rradovitch said:


> Great idea. You all have some great looking dogs and some darn funny pics!
> 
> Here are a couple of Zoe.
> View attachment 34881
> ...


I love the background(and dog of course) in that 2nd pic! very cool!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34881&thumb=1&d=1221692689

Oh goodness! I have a very similar pic of Griff!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34881&thumb=1&d=1221692689
> 
> Oh goodness! I have a very similar pic of Griff!



Too funny. That's a good one for sure. I had one of Zoe staring at some ducks with a LONG drool hanging down but I can't find it.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

BillGunnerandGeorge said:


> I love the background(and dog of course) in that 2nd pic! very cool!


Thanks! That is the Taconic range on the NY/MA border.


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is one of Murphy....


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

These are all wonderful pictures - of wonderful dogs'
Here's Farley -- not as pale as Tilly, but proud nonetheless!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

We have our blond goofball- Tucker












love the pics of all these blonds-Tanyac- how on earth did you get your dog home and clean again? Hope you did not have to use your car!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bill, our goldens were all sitting quietly because they were exhausted!
By the way, your pics of your goldens are gorgeous!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldn't call mine red or blond, they are stuck in the middle-true gold!

#1-Blush
#2-Blush & Layla
#3-Layla Belle


----------



## Ada'sMom (Jan 22, 2009)

I was just browsing old threads and had to add too the beautiful blonds! Plus one of my favorite pictures of Ali is from Cinco de Mayo a couple years back!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I loff 'em all, red, blond, cream, brown, black or blue.

But since the Pudden is a blond, here goes:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max, on the porch. The hook isn't really going into his ear, it just looks that way!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm partial to blondes too...

Sunshine - who started it all 








Darby and a slipper








Kirby with her X-mas moose 








Baby Kirby


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My turn! So cool that this thread got brought back up. I LOVE seeing the pics of all the blondies!


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

Hermiones blond yeah


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Here's Buddy!*

Buddy is our failed foster--he just keeps getting prettier and prettier!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's a blonde to share!! Although I admit I love all colors!!!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Buddy is our failed foster--he just keeps getting prettier and prettier!


I love his pretty face!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

*Noah*

...is "honey blonde, natural highlights"


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Bailey...










Bailey and Kaci










Bailey and Boomer










Bailey...


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Love all the beautiful blondes - I have one of each - but don't have any photos of my blonde boy here at work. Will post later !


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

They're all gorgeous!
Here are a couple of my Blondie Boy. Not real recent, but they're a couple of my favorites.


----------

